# I almost forgot to mention!



## dj mishima (Jul 10, 2011)

I had some veggies going in the name of efficiency.  I figure why waste space when I'm smoking...








I was planning on smoking garlic & onions for future salsa use at the least.  I love roasted onions and garlic, so I'm sure I'll be able to find a use for the surplus smoked versions.

The jalapenos were there just because they were leftovers from the ABT's(maybe I should have made them without bacon wrap.)  The lemon was extra from the smoked chicken piccata stuffed fatty(I might try to use the juice in the salsa & maybe try to get some smoked lemon zest out of it.)


----------



## meateater (Jul 10, 2011)

Yup, fill it up, why not.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jul 11, 2011)

I always fill er up and eat on the products all week or more!


----------



## justpassingthru (Jul 11, 2011)

I saw those hiding underneath, the garlic makes excellent garlic butter, ...also you might want to think about drying them and then grinding them up for smoked garlic and onion powder.

Gene


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 11, 2011)

Man your on a roll today!


----------

